# clinton river browns



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I won't argue your findings this summer Mav. 

However, I do believe the statements given to me by our fisheries biologist in regards to base flow temperature. These statements were also given to me by several other very well versed fisheries biologists in the state. 

Remember though, 79 degrees is not necessarily a deadly water temp if it is only for a short period of time. When the temps drop back down to 70 degrees by morning due to base flow temps the trout will be just fine. We have to remember that peak water temperature in any southern Michigan body of water is at roughly 8PM. The CVTU temp study proved that. Even during periods of very hot air temps the water temps drop dramatically once the sun goes down. Hence the health of the population you and I are seeing now.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

DSD you fished with me and I know you saw the water flow this summer. It was hands down the worst I've ever seen it. I'm just stoked these fish survived. Aside from the temps, the crazy algae bloom was out of control and I have to imagine the dissolved oxygen levels were pretty bad. 

I won't be one to argue with fisheries biologist, but I walked that river many times each week and things were in pretty bad shape. Paint Creek had better flows most of the summer then the Clinton. 

I'm just excited the fish seemed to adapt and survive and even more excited they are liking what's on the end of my fly line this fall.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Mav, you are right. I walked it and was as concerned as you were about the summer condition on the Clinton. This is the reason I contacted our fisheries biologist. As you know, I will never make claims about the river's health without picking the brain of our biologist.

After conversations with him my take on the issues we saw is pretty simple. The algae blooms we saw were pretty bad, however, they did help to provide a major food source for the aquatic life at the bottom of the food chain. If the fish found areas that the oxygen levels were reduced due to the algae they moved to better habitat. Now that the algae is gone and the bugs are very healthy these fish have moved back in to feast.

Without talking to our biologist I wouldn't have thought about the base flow issue. This is a very interesting scientific theory that seems to have proved true on the Clinton. 

All in all, whatever caused the improvement of our Clinton River trout fishery I am very pleased with it. Despite the high temps (which kept most of us off the stream for fear of impacting the fishery) the fish have survived very well. The ablity of the Clinton to "bounce back" after what we feel is a horrible season never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

Maverick1 said:


> As for location... Well lets just upstream from crooks. Can't give you all the answers.... What's the fun in that.


But all the trout are near the paint. I swear I've never caught any trout that far upstream:evilsmile


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice mav.
all my fish so far have been on streamers. they are really nailing them lately. anyone going out tomorrow?


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> nice mav.
> all my fish so far have been on streamers. they are really nailing them lately. anyone going out tomorrow?


What kinds of streamers are you using? I've been trying egg sucking leech patterns with no success :/


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

ive been using size 6 sculpin olive buggers with a gold cone. for whatever reason i have better luck with the semi flashy sculpin olive chenille. just a slight variation. and make sure you are either casting up, across, or up and across...NOT DOWNSTREAM! also an extremely agressive strip. ive been catching fish on all types of streamers but that one was the best the last two weeks. im tying up some smaller artuculateds tonight to try. just keep trying. you will either catch one that is hungry or just piss em' off either way ill take it! :evilsmile


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll have to give it a try, I usually don't streamer fish that much because it is not nearly as productive as nymphing for me.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems like the Clinton is a great place for brown trout besides the Paint creek, never fished it for browns. I'm going to have to go to the Clinton sometime this week and test a new rod. Well, good luck to whoever else goes!!!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, after having the river pretty much to myself for the last 3 weeks, I found a plethora of people out on Sunday at both river woods and riverside park. Arrived at 10am at riverside park. Had 2 guys in the park, one took off downstream, one actually in the park, so we decided to move to river woods park. Got there there and my buddy and I picked away at a few fish as we worked down to 59. Think we pulled 6 or 7 out of that stretch. 

As we were walking back updtream, we ran into the 2 guys who had been at riverside so we stopped in to say hello. One guy was tossing streamers, the other guy looked to be out nymphing. After our short hello's we relocated to riverside and began picking away at fish for about 45 minutes then decided to go hit some water that nobody fishes due to access constraints and the bitch of a hike in. 

The water looked good and we had a steady bite of fish most of the afternoon. There was a ton of redds through the gravel stretches, with no fish on them, although we wouldn't have fished them anyway. Looks like the spawn is wrapping up on the river.

Good to see more people enjoying the resource. Please remember to take a plastic bag with you and pick-up any litter you may see riverside. Lets do what we can to keep this resource clean.

Brett


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

hey mav i was the guy you and your buddy talked to. i was tossing streamers. after i talked to you i fished my way up to squirrel and managed 4 browns between 12 and just under 15 inches. ill post some pictures when i get off work. i had a good day all in all between the few streatches i fished i went 10 for 16.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought that may have been you. Nice meeting you. The big streamers do work well post spawn.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hows the water level in that area. Last time I was there was after we got a good rainfall and it was finally up.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey fishcatcher1.. why do you say not to cast your streamer downstream?... just curious 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm interested in that question as well. Obviously (by my screen name) I am a huge proponent of the downstream drift. Once your streamer swings across the current you are essentially stripping your streamer back upstream anyways. Honestly, I have hit alot of fish on this upstream type of stripping.

In fact, I have been know to drift a streamer directly downstream into a log jam before. I might lose a couple of flies but I also might pull out a really nice fish that is hiding under the wood.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok maybe not never. But fall and cold temps it seems that they won't chase upstream. Too much work? I don't know. Swinging or logjams ok but stripping , always across or upstream. Keeps the streamer off the surface idk. All I know is I used to hate fishing streamers until I learned to cast up or across UNLESS swinging or fishing logjams. But maybe I'm wrong


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I usually use heavily weighted streamers, so casting upstream ususlly results in my streamer immediately hitting bottom and usually hung up. Unless i strip like im setting the hook on a five pound largemouth lol. However i have been experimenting with different retrieves. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

beleive you me, when i get home from an all day outing my arms literally ache for a day or two. i can honestly say though of all the streamer fisherman i know none of them fish the streamer downstream when stripping. but hey if it works for you go ahead. just trying to help shorten that learning curve. lol


----------



## Fishing2much (Jun 29, 2011)

week late but.. i was the other guy you guys met on the river. was nice to meet and greet with you guys.

went out on the clinton today with a buddy i usually go with since it was such a nice day. nymphing has been my thing this year and today produced a handful of fish from 4-12 inches. but today was the the day that has made this year great.

we got to a spot and watched it for a few minutes then out of the shadows this fish just comes darting out to chomp down on something. it was a sight to see and she decided to stay to keep feeding. so my buddy said he was going for it and after about 5 cast she was on. after a good, brief fight i was able to get a hold of her for a quick CPR. no measurements but its easy 18+

Ive heard and seen pictures of them and now ive personally seen and have a picture of one of them, unless you count those stocker fest ones


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish. I think I know exactly where you are ad if so, that's probably the fish I caught about 3 weeks ago. Great job.


----------

